# Pictures: wonton noodle soup & pho



## htc (Sep 17, 2005)

Here is a picture of the pho I made. I forgot to get the camera until the last minute, so I've already put all the herbs in. This is a product of overnight simmering for the broth. The shot would have looked better if I wouldn't have put the herbs in yet.





This next one is wonton noodle soup. Also overnight simmering on the broth.


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 17, 2005)

These both look great. How about the recipes? Will you post them for us?


----------



## htc (Sep 18, 2005)

*Pho*

Ok, but I make a lot, so you'll have to adjust accordingly. 
I use a 34 quart pot to cook this.

Ingredients:
15 lbs. beef bones
4 lbs. chicken backs
2 pkg. pho seasoning (Que Huong Brand)
2 charred onions
4 in. charred ginger
8 chao kwo seeds
1 rounded handful anise
2 laddles salt
2 laddles sugar

1. preboil bones. Boil some water, then add beef/chicken bones and let boil on high for about 5 minutes. Drain and rinse bones. This should remove most of the scum and let your broth be clear.
2. Added all bones and seasoning to pot. Fill with water and let boil on high. Once it boils on high, skim off scum if needed. Turn to a low simmer. I cook mine overnight.
3. In the morning, turn soup to a boil again, for about 5 minutes, then it's done.

Eat with pho noodles. The medium size rice stick noodle. Soak the noodle in cold water for about an hour and cook in boiling water for about 2 minutes. Then laddle hot broth onto soup.

Possible ingredients to add:
Vietnamese beef meatball
paper thin sliced beef
beef tendon
beef tripe

Veggies:
chop up small cilantro & green onions
thin onion slices
purple thai basil
saw tooth herb (botanical name Eryngium foetidum)
bean sprouts
thai chilies

dip with sirachi & hoisin sauce.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 18, 2005)

I had to enlarge those pictures...the little ones only whet my appetite!  lol...
Both look so yummy!


----------



## htc (Sep 18, 2005)

*Wonton Noodle Soup*

Broth:

7 lbs pork neck bones
1 diakon white carrot
3 large regular carrots
1 charred onion
1/2 laddle each salt/sugar

Simmer overnight on low. (use same technique as pho for preboil & skim scum off)

Wonton fillings:
ground pork
minced ginger
garlic
green onions
sesame seed oil
ground white pepper
rough chopped shrimp

Serve w/ egg noogles & steamed shanghai cabbage or baby bok choy.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 18, 2005)

They look wonderful!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 18, 2005)

They look really good...........thanks for sharing the recipes.  I haven't had anything with Diakon in it for many years.  My ex MIL was Japanese and ate this alot.


----------



## Vicious Vaness (Sep 20, 2005)

those look wonderful!! I've made wonton soup a lot. I've never tried making pho. I've been meaning to, but it's easier for me to walk across the street and order it.


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 20, 2005)

I am lucky and live near a university town with a great ethnic population, and many fine resaurants, including a great Viet Namese one.


----------



## Robb969 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm the original Pho piggy, and lemme tell ya... THAT looks like the real deal... 

But to be sure, why don't you scoot on down here and whip me up a batch???


----------



## htc (Oct 11, 2005)

You'll have to get in line Robb, my stepson has been asking me to make it again for the last 2 weeks!


Though if you're willing to prepare the veggies, you MIGHT get me to make a batch for you.


----------



## Robb969 (Oct 12, 2005)

htc said:
			
		

> You'll have to get in line Robb, my stepson has been asking me to make it again for the last 2 weeks!
> 
> 
> Though if you're willing to prepare the veggies, you MIGHT get me to make a batch for you.



If I don't have to crack 15lbs of cow shins, it'll be worth it! 

Heck, I'll even shave the beef!

By the way, speaking of... have you ever tried 7 courses of Beef? A couple of the local Pho houses in Ft Worth have this, and it's basically every yummy idea the Viets could come up with... Including an absolutely delicious and subtle beef porriage. (But the best thing is the pineapple sauce to dip the beef rolls in!)


----------



## htc (Oct 12, 2005)

Yes, this is very good. I love it because I tend to like to eat w/ my hands.  If you go to those same places, they sometimes have a fish version of the 7 course dinner. Portland doesn't have any places that specialize in this, but in LA and San Jose there are many good places.


----------



## Robb969 (Oct 12, 2005)

htc said:
			
		

> Yes, this is very good. I love it because I tend to like to eat w/ my hands.  If you go to those same places, they sometimes have a fish version of the 7 course dinner. Portland doesn't have any places that specialize in this, but in LA and San Jose there are many good places.



Yeah, Dallas/Ft Worth isn't exactly the seafood capitol of the world... But we do OK... Most of the Viet places use fake crab around here (even Mi Lan, my fave has gone to that) and have cut back a little on the squid... Really annoying! Oh well... such is life!


----------

